# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  «Яблоко» с червоточиной

## Tcinet

Правоохранительные органы Китая провели масштабную операцию по пресечению нелегальной торговли персональными данными пользователей Apple. Расследование по этому делу ведется еще в января, с мая же начались аресты подозреваемых. Как сообщает агентство «Синьхуа», к настоящему моменту арестованы 22 человека, являвшиеся частью подпольной сети торговли данными. 20 из них были сотрудниками китайских компаний-поставщиков и разработчиков, тесно сотрудничающих с корпорацией Apple.

В силу служебного положения эти 20 задержанных имели доступ к внутренним системам Apple. По версии обвинения, они похищали персональные данные пользователей, включая их имена, номера телефонов и Apple ID. Похищенная информация перепродавалась по цене от 10 до 180 юаней (2-27 долларов). В общей сложности преступная деятельность могла принести им свыше 7,3 миллиона долларов. В настоящий момент неизвестно, охотились ли арестованные за персональными данными только китайских пользователей, или под угрозой оказались и поклонники Apple в других странах мира.

----------

